

Letter to Tim Cook from a Disgruntled Shareholder - tekkie
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/25dfaedbdfe9

======
127001brewer
_Avoidance by companies like Apple also unfairly shifts the tax burden to
individuals and small businesses..._

Apple's stance, and many other companies', is that it's unfair for the
significant tax burden be place on companies with international operations.

As a shareholder, it's in your best interest that Apple finds other ways to
smartly utilize available their financial resources.

------
dzent
"I’m 24 and got most of my shares around $20 when I was a kid, so I take the
long view."

I wish my parents got me AAPL stock as birthday gifts.

~~~
scilro
I think this is a case where his privilege is pretty irrelevant to the point
being made.

